# Keeping Original timestamp with exporting jpgs



## millerstreet (Jan 6, 2012)

Situation:  Image ingested through Photomechanic, then edited in LR 3.6.  The timestamp is correct in both PM and LR, but when I export to jpg it changes to current date and time as evidenced in Photoshop (see below).   I need to keep the original timestamp on images when I export them to jpgs. Is there a setting I'm overlooking or is this not available? I was pretty surprised when I found this out, and as I *have *to edit metadata in PM due to the servers that assemble these when I upload.  This just isn't working well....  

Photoshop reads the data after export as:

<xmp:MetadataDate>2012-01-06T13:23:17-08:00</xmp:MetadataDate>
<xmp:CreateDate>2012-01-06T13:21:57-08:00</xmp:CreateDate>
<xmp:ModifyDate>2012-01-06T13:23:17-08:00</xmp:ModifyDate>

when LR clearly shows  


Any help would be great!

Thanks in advance


----------



## clee01l (Jan 6, 2012)

Capture Time is not Create Date.

Try using an EXIF viewer like EXIFTool.  you will find your file contains:

DateTime Original
Date Created
Modify Date
Create Date
MetaData Date
Date Time Original should correspond to  Capture Date/Time


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jan 7, 2012)

I can only replicate this behaviour if I choose "Minimize Embedded Metadata" when I export a jpg. This may be too obvious, but have you checked your export settings?


----------



## millerstreet (Jan 9, 2012)

Marc,

I did check the export settings - and should have tried unchecking that box (which did retain the correct dates).   I'm just wondering why there would be a feature to change those dates...  Thanks!


----------

